# Putter Swing Weight Question



## Alex1975 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi All, 


If you cut a putter down it changes the swing weight. From a little light reading it looks like for every inch you take off you need to add 10 grams to the head. Is this because you have a shorter leaver and so need the extra weight to make the putter feel the same?


With the putter I may cut down there are changeable weights in the head(sole). Is it as simple as changing the two 15g weights for two 20g weights?

It is also interesting the amount of people who comment on the fact that they have been gripping down on there putter and when they cut it down the grip feels to thick as they are not at the bottom of the grip now... is this really an issue? might it be an idea to get a thiner grip or will it be better to do this whole thing a bit at a time? i e I may not even need to add weight as it may feel good in its new form?

Any info on swing weight would be interesting please.


Thanks alot

Al


----------



## One Planer (Mar 7, 2012)

How much are you looking to chop it by Al'?

I believe in the Scotty Cameron range the shorter the shaft, the heavier the head gets.


----------



## BeachGolfer (Mar 7, 2012)

I've always worked off the idea that 1 inch equates to 6 sw points? Can't comment on how SC putters defy the law of physics, but they are expensive and Tiger had one once so it could be possible!

Shortening club length and replacing with a lighter grips effectively 'cheats' in returning any club back to original static sw, but not its actual playing or dynamic sw. I think changing the sole weights is the way to go - just like the old school method of slapping on a bunch of ugly lead tape.


----------



## fundy (Mar 7, 2012)

cut it down, then see how it feels. if too light i have some lead tape which you can use to get it right, once you know how much you want to change it either get new weights or leave the lead tape on


----------



## MGL (Mar 7, 2012)

I know this is going to sound counter-intuitive, but when you cut a putter down, the best thing to do is to add counter weight AT THE GRIP end. I do this by using either a larger grip which weighs more (providing the grip suits the customer) or using something called Tour Lock Pro (which is a brass weight that gets tightened in the butt end of the shaft using an allen key). This restores the natural pendulum motion/action that you want with the putter by putting the weight in the hands. 

Have a read of this article by Tom Wishon http://wishongolf.com/putter-fitting-the-most-important-club-to-custom-fit/

Like I said - this will sound counter-intuitive but most things in golf are!


----------



## One Planer (Mar 7, 2012)

Can't comment on how SC putters defy the law of physics, but they are expensive and Tiger had one once so it could be possible!

Click to expand...



Taken from the Scotty Cameron Website

From the Newport Studio Select
Specifications
Loft : 4Â°
Lie : 71Â°
Length : 33'', 34'', 35''
Headweight : 360g, 350g, 340g
Swingweight : C9-D1, D2-D4, D6-D8

Not breaking any physics laws, just weighted differently.


----------



## Alex1975 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gareth said:





Taken from the Scotty Cameron Website

From the Newport Studio Select
Specifications
Loft : 4Â°
Lie : 71Â°
Length : 33'', 34'', 35''
Headweight : 360g, 350g, 340g
Swingweight : C9-D1, D2-D4, D6-D8

Not breaking any physics laws, just weighted differently.
		
Click to expand...


Ye read this last night hence the idea that the shorter the shaft the heavier the head. I think I will suck it and see as it can all be put back to how it was anyhow. I am not sure how much to take off so will do an inch then maybe another half if its not where I want it. Steve I can maybe hide the lead tape is a way to go and just do it by feel then to clean it up get the right weights once a good balance is found.


----------



## Mattyboy (Mar 8, 2012)

I am bit confused by this (and may need educating!).

Surely, the swingweight is simply the difference in weight between the grip end of a club and the head end? I recall in an very old edition of GM (proably in the 80's) they explained it printed the actual calc in full. Boy, was it long! Wish I could find it.

However, if my understanding is correct, then by shortenning the shaft, weight should be added to the grip end? Adding more weight to the head end will surely be moving the swing weight away from what it was originally.

Any swing weight experts out there?


----------



## fundy (Mar 8, 2012)

not an expert by any means, the only reference point i have is all the main manufacurers have heavier head weights for say a 33" than they do for 35" , though I expect this is a simplification of the actual swingweight of the club


----------



## Imurg (Mar 8, 2012)

Wouldn't it be simpler to just buy the right-sized putter in the first place...?


----------



## fundy (Mar 8, 2012)

lol Ian, you'll have me apologising to Al for buying a 35" putter (as I use) rather than a 33.5" so that it can be passed to him as the correct spec


----------



## Imurg (Mar 8, 2012)

Do you two want to get a room...?:thup::ears:


----------



## sona (Mar 8, 2012)

I obviously am no expert but when I cut my 34" putter down to 31" I changed the two 4g weights to two 12g to give a better/good feel to me. I am not positive but think the TM Ghost Spider 34" and 35" both have 4g weights.


----------



## Mattyboy (Mar 8, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Wouldn't it be simpler to just buy the right-sized putter in the first place...?

Click to expand...

Wise words mate!:rofl:


----------



## MGL (Mar 9, 2012)

Swingweight is a measure of how the weight of the components of a club (the head, shaft, grip, epoxy, grip tape, etc) are distributed across its length. Its measured on a special scale that uses a fixed fulcrum point to balance the club which is usually at 14". The measurement is a letter and a number, e.g. A1, B2, etc. A1 feels very light to swing moving up towards E1 which feels very heavy to swing. Swingweight shouldn't be confused with the actual static weight of a club - what this measures is how heavy or light the overall club feels when you are swinging it above your head. Its a good way of ensuring club sets are built consistently throughout a set and most mens sets are built to a D1 or D2 level. Ladies will typically be C6 to C9.

Although all of the clubs will feel the same when swinging, each club will require slightly more/less swing effort than another in the set. Which is why some people prefer their clubs to be MoI matched, but that's for another essay..........

I can tell your falling asleep! :whoo:


----------

